# Okra And Jute Leaves



## Nobody (May 22, 2011)

Are okra and jute leaves good for totises,specifically Sulcatas?
Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2011)

Hi Nobody:

Both are edible, however the jute leaves are pretty bitter.


----------



## Nobody (Jun 1, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Nobody:
> 
> Both are edible, however the jute leaves are pretty bitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## River14 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have no idea but I know when I cannot put my hatchlings to grass due to monsson rains they are extremely happy with okra munching it to nothing in seconds. 
Its very high in fibre and vitmines and minerals etc so i would think ideal for any tortoise, though mine eat hay and hibiscus and flowers, marigold dandilion (dried-partly sticky) etc as well under cover. Its worth looking at the food value of okra its incredible.

I havent had any problems with stool. But again its only a part of a mixed diet. I dont use other supermarket greens at all. Its fresh grazing when ever possible or the above.

PS OKra has also a load of Oxalic acid which apparently reduces calcium absorption???? So dont just feed that even though its high in every thing else.


----------



## River14 (Jul 3, 2011)

By the way the most touted of all foods the dandilion has also got loads of Oxalic acid???


----------



## geekinpink (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that the stalks contains high oxalic acid... but i'm not sure. 

Didn't know okra has oxalis, my tort loves them! Do you feed the seeds?


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jul 5, 2011)

is the okra and jute leaves native to where either of u live?


----------



## geekinpink (Jul 14, 2011)

yes okra is a native here, one of the most common veggies found in the market


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jul 14, 2011)

so would you say that stars eat it naturally in the wild geekinpink???


----------



## xiaobochu (Jul 14, 2011)

SILVERSTAR said:


> so would you say that stars eat it naturally in the wild geekinpink???




HI DARYL,

Rule of thumb is provide as many variety of Health food as you can to your tortoise. Star and Radi tortoises eat many thing in the wild that we as human beings think it is unhealth. For example, Radi eats Pink baby mouse once a while, could you imagine? ha ha


----------

